# 12 foot carolina skiff redfish



## Guest (Oct 2, 2007)

Told this guy I would post his Saturday's catch from the Bay....


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow! Nice catch, thought you needed a $60K bay boat to catch fish like that.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 8, 2007)

Los Pinchudos slaying the reds again!


----------



## Best Defense (Nov 8, 2007)

Great catch !!! And you held true to your promise, which says a lot for you as well !!!:thumbup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yepper...awesome catch!!!


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

Just carry a very long anchor rope.


----------

